# FET or Fresh Cycle.....



## JSR_AKI (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Haven't really posted here much and this is my first real post so apologies if I don't follow thread themes (abbreviations and acronynms)

I'm the husband by the way.  My poor and dear wife is usually too nervous and at the moment distraught to post.

We recently had an IVF cycle in the summer of which at the time of outcome we had 6 Blastocysts.  2 were transferred and the remaining 4 were frozen.  All were very good quality.  Unfortunately our results came up negative following a day 5 blastocyst transfer.  We were very upset.  After a 2\3 three month break we decided to try again with 2 of the remaining 4 we have frozen and to our delight the result returned positive.  We were completely over the moon but our happiness was short lived as my wife miss-miscarried around weeks 9 to 10 (confirmed during a 10 week scan but the clinic suspect it was probably during week 9).  Like so many we are very distraught as this has happened very recently and we're likely to try again in a few months but we're wondering what your thoughts are on whether we should try with our remaining 2 Frozen embryos or try for another cycle?

I\we would appreciate any comments.  Again, apologies in advance if I have said anything wrong.

Love and best wishes to all.

JSR


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi JSR,
So sorry to hear about you and your wife's terribly sad news  .
If you are wondering whether to go with a fresh IVF cycle because you think FETs don't work then I can give you some hope as we are pregnant with an FET  . Personally, seeing my DP go through all the drugs for an IVF cycle, I would opt for using your remaining frozen embryos. It would be wonderful if they gave you your LO/LOs and your wife didn't have to go through anymore drugs and egg collection etc. I wish you all the best for any future treatment you have   xx


----------



## JSR_AKI (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks Moo and congratulations to you.

The only really thing we have found different between FET and a Fresh cycle is Egg Collection.  The amount of medication, although slightly different, has been on par. eg, morning nasal spray, progynova & prednisolone daily tablets, clexane injections daily morning and evening, morning painful progesterone.. 

It was more a case of sucess rates, would we fair better with a Fresh cycle rather than using our final two frozen embryos.

Best wishes,

JSR

PS - What's LOs?


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

To moo2257
i noticed at the end of your reply that you had your FET on 3rd nov. and that you got bfp on 10th nov, is that that u test i week after ETfor natural? my reason for asking this is that when i had my ET(natural) just like yours,i was first given a test date for 1st of dec. which will be a week after et, i  told the nurse that i disagree because it is meant to be 2weeks after et for OTD. So is it that i do not know what all this is all about.
i will be happy if anyone can answer this my question. thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

JRS - my partner had a natural FET and she feels that her body was so much healthier and ready. Our clinic state there is no difference in success rates with a medicated or natural FET. She also had reflexology which she feels really helped. I am unsure of the difference in success rates for fresh or frozen cycles but I hope someone else can help u out with that. I suppose with using your frozen eggs there is the added hurdle of thawing   LO stands for little one   

With regards to dates Sexybabe, we tested early because we had a 5 day blast put back 2 days after LH surge so DPs period was due on the 9th November. We were actually given an OTD 2 weeks after FET but they do that for everyone to prevent false positives. Hope that makes sense


----------



## tabbycat222 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi JSR

I had 2 frozen embryos and had the same dilemma.  I spoke to my consultant about it and he advised to use up the frozen embryos because there was a waiting list for a fresh cycle of ivf of around 6 months and no waiting list for a FET, so I could book in for a fresh cycle and do the FET while waiting.
The downside was the embryos coping with the thaw - mine didn't do terribly well - 1 was not viable at all and the other lost half its cells.  Your frozen ones are much more advanced so losing a couple of cells shoudn't be so bad.  I guess the only other thing to think about is age.  If your wife has time to try a fresh cycle at a later date, I say go with the frozen embryos.  There are plenty of girls on this site who've had wonderful success with FET.  

Good luck with your decision

tabbyxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If you have time on your side, then I would opt for FET. You already have 2 snowbabies that show such promise, it would be sad to not give them a chance at life.
It is less risky, less expensive and less invasive. If you don't try you will never know if they would have been the ones to give you a baby or two!

If it doesn't work then you can move onto a new fresh cycle later. These are my thoughts that I am discussing with my consultant tomorrow. I will let you know if she advises anything different.

However, we do not know your history, your review appointment may suggest something different.

FET does give a lower rate of success, but I have heard that the modern methods of freeze thaw with vitrification are giving better success rates than before, and there are indeed successes.


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

to jsr we have currently just had an fet and am feeling positive i would defo use ur remaining emryos as they are there waiting and if unfortunately u get bfn u can then start a fresh i personally wouldnt go through the whole treatment when you have 2 snowbabies waitin
so sorry for you and ur wifes lost   
vanessa


----------

